# Best used Nikon dslr



## lindsaya99 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got back into photography after a long hiatus and purchased a D3100 2 lens kit.  It is a nice camera but I'm not completely happy with it.  I'm thinking about selling it and purchasing either a D80 or D200.  First, I would rather have one set of lenses that I can use with either a DSLR or my N90s (or if I eventually upgrade to a FX body).  Second, I mostly do outdoor stuff where I'm hiking around in the woods so I need something that is rugged.  Finally, the D3100 is just too small for my hands.  The bottom of the body is level with my ring finger so it seems to put more pressure on my thumb then even my heavier N90.  I don't really care about being able to shoot video (that is why I have a camcorder).  The more research I do, the more I find out how little megapixel count matters.  I have spent some time lately on Ken Rockwell's site but he typically recommends the latest and greatest.  I'm sure many of you have used these cameras and could give me some advice over which would be the best choice.  I wish I could afford a D90 or D300 but that would mean buying a body OR lenses.  Thanks.
Charlie Lindsay


----------



## Patrice (Sep 18, 2011)

The d80 is a small camera. The d200 is quite a bit larger and heavier, as is the d300. The d200 produces very nice images, especially at base iso, but it is not terribly brilliant at higher iso's and is a bit power hungry. The d300 is in the same semi-pro body class with better performance although more expensive.
The d200 and d300 have more on body controls for essential functions, but they do not have any 'scene' modes if that is important to you.


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2011)

Shortly I will be offering for sale a pristine, professionally maintained, low shutter count, Nikon D300.

It will include the original box, cables, user's manual, software, charger, 4 Nikon EN-EL3 batteries, a Zeikos vertical grip, 4 - 4GB CF cards, 2 - 2GB CF cards, and a Black Rapid RS-2 sling strap.

I will be offering everything listed above for only $1199.


----------

